# Need Help With Cog Wheels Please.



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi All: Trying to design a set of Cog Wheels for a Project I'm Designing. I Can't get the Proportions correct though. Have a look and see what you think please. Let me know if you can figure it out.You'll have to move in close to your Screen to see what I mean.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank">


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I can't count the teeth to tell you anything if you don't stop it from moving.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

OOPS! Sorry William! I'll see if I can find the STOP Button…Hang on …..I'll be right back….............


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*And I thought you were serious!!! I couldn't have done anything to help except to say "don't look at me" and quote the degrees of a circle, 90' isn't it, or 45' or mabey 360' o hell I don't know.
Jackass*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I was about to agree with the third response on this one. Then I realized the poster was signing his screen name, and not calling a name. 
I though about calling him a Jackass. I felt stupid when looking at this. I though he was seriously needing help, and since I've cut cogs for wooden gear clocks before I though I could be of help. So I kept moving in and out to look at it. Then before I realized it was an optical illusion, I though maybe it was time to go see the eye doctor again. I have been having problems.
Then finally I realized I was a dumbass so that makes him the jackass.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Hi William,
Dumbass, Jackass, Idiot or stupid, I've been called them all. Glad you figured me out though.
Jack(ass)*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

William:

I can tell you one thing for sure! Jack is anything but a JACKASS! I've gotten to know him through a few Messages etc. and without a doubt he IS one of the "GOOD GUYS" on LJ's!

Of course he's from CANADA which probably expains part of it. There's a few GOOD GUYS on here from the USA also….JUST KIDDING!!! ( I hate, hate mail.)

Don't be to hard on yourself Dumbass ….I mean William.

Actually now that I re-read your mesage it sounds like you're calling ME the Jackass "about to agree with the third response on this one." "about calling him a Jackass" " I felt STUPID when looking at this". Etc Etc ….AHHHHH Poor Baby.

Hey Jack It was ME not YOU!!

William, I also just noticed that you've only been on here for 18 Days. This is the "Coffee Lounge" Forum. Anything except Religion and Politics is Fair Game in here. So. Why not get yourself a DE-CAF and relax!

So, you where Serious in your First Posting? "Well I can't count the teeth to tell you anything if you don't stop it from moving." Then you thought I was Serious, right after your comment when I said … "OOPS! Sorry William! I'll see if I can find the STOP Button…Hang on …..I'll be right back…….........."

Well Guys. This is one of the Better ones so far!! HA! Man O Man!

Rick aka "Jackass" HE HAAAAAW!!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

AAAUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH! My eyes, my eyes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I apologize for the play on Jackass post. It was all in jest. I hope I didn't offend noone. 
Actually I was making fun of myself more than anything for falling for this one.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

William:

Yes. I was offended when I figured out what you where really saying. I was just about to send you a PM asking you to explain, when I saw your response above.

However certain types of actions rate very high in my "Book Of Standards". Your Apology is right near the Top. It takes a Person, also with High Standards to do what you just did. I Respect you for having done so and We have now learned a little more about each other. That's a "Good Thing".

I Thank You for that and Graciously accept Your Apology.

Also With Respect: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Doc:

Your Picture reminds me of another Doctor. Just before my Vasectomy he walked into the Operating Theatre and said "Remind me where your Testicles are Located Please."

You ever seen a Guy Trying to get dressed while he was running OUT of the Hospital? ;-}

Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you Rick. I'm glad it could be straightened out in short order. I sometimes try to say things jokingly only to realize later how it sounds. Ultimately though, I wish to cross noone, especially when they've done nothing to me. 
The original post was a good one though. I actually studied the "cogs" for several minutes before realizing it was a joke.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Rick good one and I´m glad you stop the spinning before I got the chance to look at it…lOl

Doc. do you want my old glasses, they twisted my eyes , but maybee they can straight yours 

Dennis


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Dennis:

Oh Darn! I shut it off for William and forgot to turn it back on again. I'll do that for you right away ….or sometime within the next 3 days, whichever comes first ..LOL…

Rick


----------

